# 10-17/18 [The Jetty Giant]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:* 
Mitch, Tylor & I decided to head to Panama City Beach for the weekend to see if the bulls were staging in the pass yet. A little over a year ago I got my personal record redfish @ 46.5'' & 42 pounds & a few other monster reds at the jetties there, so we had high hopes for the trip. Unfortunately the schools of reds that we did see were smaller & didn't come as close to the jetties as we had hoped. We fished for a few hours on Saturday & a couple more hours on Sunday during the afternoon & don't have too much to show for as far as photos of fish go, but we did end up getting some pretty cool sunset shots!

*The Tackle of Choice:*
Mitch stuck his bull on a 1 & a half oz. jighead paired with an 8'' chartreuse Gotcha Plastics twistertail, AKA 'Ol Faithful when it comes to chasing bulls in deeper water. I got all of my fish on one & a half oz. Gotcha Jigfish in both the pink & red colors. I love these jigs mainly because you can chuck them a mile, even when throwing into heavy wind. They slice right through the wind like it's nothing, which is super convenient when trying to get that extra 5-10 yards in your cast when casting to baitfish that are getting busted on. 

*Tally for the Weekend:
*
*Me:* A small jack in the 2ish pound range, a dozen tiny jacks, some ladyfish, & a monster 40.75'' bull
*Tylor:* Lost about $30 in spoons & Gotcha Jigfish
*Mitch:* Healthy 30'' bull & some ladyfish
*
Tight lines everyone.*


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

dam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

that's a beast, dude hell yea


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

& here's the photos we took from Sunday. We tried to get creative & ended up getting some pretty cool shots of all of us casting, & also of Mitch almost falling.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Plenty more to go...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

These are probably getting pretty monotonous...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Mitch 
ur awesome hahaha
.... tha karate kid with a nice snag hahahaha


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> dam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> that's a beast, dude hell yea


Thanks man, felt good to hook into a stud again! Can't believe I landed her though, she had me in the rocks off the point of the jetty for about a minute & a half after about five minutes of fighting her. I was running around to as many rocks as I could & lifting my rod up trying to get her to move, but she wouldn't budge. Finally she decided to beeline out of the rocks & went on a couple of crazy runs before I finally got her up close to the rocks where Mitch could grab her. My leader & about five feet of my braid were absolutely destroyed! Pretty much pure luck, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Great pics


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

A couple of nice reds. Your camera takes some good pictures. The 1st two sunset pictures would make some good screen savers.


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Looks like you guys had a great day, some really cool pics too. 
Thanks for sharing,


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been guilty of throwing a cheap shot at you in the past but those are some nice pics.

Very nice post.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> I've been guilty of throwing a cheap shot at you in the past but those are some nice pics.
> 
> Very nice post.


It's all good man, we're all guilty of that at one time or another. 

Glad you enjoyed the photos!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great pics and quality fish as always Sawyer!!! Way to go fellas!!!


----------



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

Hellyea,,,, Awesome!


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

Between this and the salmon thread I'm almost more impressed with your pictures than the fish! Keep it up. Looking forward to more pictures!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*Wow*

That looks great. Those are some PIGS! It doesn't get any better. Beautiful sunset. Nice pics. Good job.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Awesome post and pics. I also like the Karate Kid bowed up pose.


----------



## phutch (Aug 22, 2015)

Very nice! Looks like a fun trip


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow!!! That sky seems to be on fire. Great pics. Great fish as well. You should try you jetty fishing techniques on the Destin Pass jetties. Not as far away as PC...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> Wow!!! That sky seems to be on fire. Great pics. Great fish as well. You should try you jetty fishing techniques on the Destin Pass jetties. Not as far away as PC...


I'd like to try to jetties in Destin sometime soon, I've never fished there before! I'd love to try jigging for grouper there during the winter...


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Awesome report.. those jetties look fun..nice pictures


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dragnfly said:


> That looks great. Those are some PIGS! It doesn't get any better. Beautiful sunset. Nice pics. Good job.


Really appreciate the kind words man, glad you enjoyed the report! Almost positive I'll have an even more exciting one up tomorrow after tonight's trip...


----------

